# Glock 30 or 36 for CCW



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone carrying this model concealed? I shot one the other day and loved the way it felt. The only concern in the small capacity. I thought about the 30 model but the grip feels bulky in my hand. Any thoughts?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the m30 is now in SF mode
so it depends on your hands
if they ever made a 36sf like the 21sf and 30sf then it would be model 36 for sure


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

does anyone carry the 30sf yet? none of my local shops have it and nothing came up on gunbroker

also is there any way to tell that it is a 30sf by markings on it? there is a gun show here this weekend and im going shopping.


----------



## jmm076 (Apr 2, 2008)

The new 21sf has a smooth spot that has the letters sf engraved on the right side of the pistol.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 36 is quite a bit thinner than the 30, so I would choose the 36 for concealed carry. Seven rounds of .45ACP is ample for any realistic civilian defensive scenario.


----------

